# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представила новое семейство мультимедийных смартфонов K6 на IFA 2016

## Lenovo_BY

_
Компания_ _Lenovo_ _представила на выставке IFA 2016 новое семейство смартфонов, включающее три модели:_ _K6, K6 Power и K6 Note. Новинки обладают всем необходимым для полноценной работы с мультимедийным контентом._

Все смартфоны выполнены в металлических корпусах в едином стиле и предлагаются в трех расцветках: серой (Dark Gray), золотистой (Gold) и серебристой (Silver). Новинки поддерживают технологию объемного звучания Dolby Atmos, обеспечивают работу в сетях 3G и LTE, оснащены современным восьмиядерным процессором Qualcomm Snapdragon 430 (до 1,4 ГГц), а для защиты персональных данных имеется сканер отпечатка пальца, расположенный на задней панели. Смартфоны работают под управлением ОС Android™ 6.0.

*Lenovo К6*
Модель Lenovo К6 оснащена 5,0-дюймовым IPS-экраном с разрешением FHD (1920x1080), имеет 2 ГБ оперативной и 16 ГБ встроенной памяти (с возможностью расширения до 128 ГБ). Для фото- и видеосъемки смартфон оборудован основной 13-Мп камерой с системой фазовой автофокусировки и фронтальной 8-мегапиксельной камерой. Смартфон работает с двумя SIM-картами формата Nano. Автономное питание обеспечивает литий-ионный аккумулятор емкостью 3000 мАч. 

*Lenovo К6 Power* 
Модель Lenovo К6 Power обладает теми же характеристиками и функциональными возможностями, что и Lenovo К6*,* но автономное питание в ней обеспечивает литий-ионный аккумулятор повышенной емкости — 4000 мАч.

*Lenovo К6 Note*
Модель Lenovo К6 Note оснащена 5,5-дюймовым IPS-экраном с разрешением FHD (1920x1080), имеет 3 ГБ оперативной и 32 ГБ встроенной памяти (можно расширить картами microSD емкостью до 128 ГБ). Для фото- и видеосъемки смартфон оборудован более совершенной основной 16-Мп камерой с системой фазовой автофокусировки и двойной CCT-вспышкой и фронтальной 8-мегапиксельной камерой. Смартфон работает с двумя SIM-картами формата Nano. Длительная автономная работа обеспечивается литий-ионным аккумулятором емкостью 4000 мАч. 


*Справка о компании Lenovo:*

Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) ― технологическая компания с капитализацией 39 млрд. долларов США, входящая в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500, и лидер в разработке и производстве инновационных технологических решений для дома и бизнеса. Lenovo – это надежные, высококачественные, безопасные продукты и услуги, среди которых ПК (включая ставшие знаменитыми бренды Think и Yoga), рабочие станции, серверы, системы хранения данных, системы SmartTV, а также семейство мобильных продуктов, включая смартфоны, в том числе бренд Motorola, планшеты и приложения. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## WelcHom

среднячки, ценник будет в районе 3-5 млн, нормальные телефоны для повседневного использования

----------

